# Problen with hanging heavy draperies in sheetrock metal studs wall.



## Fixitgeorge (Oct 17, 2006)

I am trying to hang both sheers and heavy draperies over a span of 100 inches. The rods are made of wood and both have a diameter of 2 inches. I used two double wooden brackets – one on each end. The problem with the wooden brackets is that the two small screws pulled out of the wood on one side, and the bracket itself pulled out of the sheetrock wall. The bracket was attached using two small screws and two wall anchors. Needless to say, all came falling down with the pole impacting my wood floor!!! My thinking now is slanted towards the purchase of three metal double drapery brackets that will accept the 2 inch pole. Ideally I want to screw three equally spaced metal brackets into the metal studs and not use wall anchors. My problem is that the metal studs don’t line up at either end or exact middle of the area above the draperies. I’m thinking of attaching two or three horizontal (100”) 1 x 2’s to the wall into the metal studs then screw the three equally spaced metal brackets into the ends and middle of the 1 x 2’s. My goal is to make drapery supports that will support my weight (145 lbs.)!!! Can anyone tell me another way of accomplishing this so that the heavy draperies WILL NEVER fall to the floor again? I rather not use wall anchors. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You probably have answered your own question. I would use some sort of wood attached to the metal studs. Perhaps just one piece, say a 1"x4" or 1"x6". Make it decorative by cutting some type of pattern with a jig saw across the top and maybe use a router to add a nice rounded edge all the way around....


----------

